# New Gear Resolutions for 2015 - Check in just for fun



## wsmith96 (Nov 6, 2015)

Earlier in the year, Mackguyver posted a topic called New Gear Resolutions for 2015. (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24541.0) This is a follow up to that post to see how everyone did.

Here's what I had listed:

My new gear's resolution is the following:

Upgrade my EF-S 60 to the EF 100 2.8L macro
Add the 100-400L mk II to my kit
Add a 24-105L for a general zoom for my 5D.
Add another flash
Start making some spending money from my photography hobby

Enjoy shooting with everything I've collected so far 

And where I'm at:

Enjoy shooting with everything I've collected so far 
Upgrade my EF-S 60 to the EF 100 2.8L macro
Add a 24-105L for a general zoom for my 5D.
Add another flash
Add the 100-400L mk II to my kit - still got 2 months 
Start making some spending money from my photography hobby - still got 2 months 

For those who posted, how did you do this year?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> For 2015, I resolve to not buy any photography gear unless I need it, I want it, or I just plain feel like getting it.



I believe in setting realistic, achievable goals. 

In fact, I didn't go overboard this year – I rounded out my M kit with the EF-M 11-22 and a 270EX II, then replaced the M with an M2 when the former decided to stop working and the new M2 was the same cost as Canon's flat repair cost for the M. Last week I ordered a fourth 600EX-RT. 

Next year might be different, looking hard at the 11-24L, and waiting to see how tempting the 1D X II will be...


----------



## Pookie (Nov 6, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> Earlier in the year, Mackguyver posted a topic called New Gear Resolutions for 2015. (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24541.0) This is a follow up to that post to see how everyone did.
> 
> Here's what I had listed:
> 
> ...



I just opened a second studio so I can't play this game 

My question though, where is Mackguyver? I bought a second 16-35L f/4 from him early this year and then he disappeared. BTW, the lens was super clean and now on my wife's old 7D.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 6, 2015)

From old thread linked above:
NGR:
1. learn to use the existing single external flash unit 580 EX II in ETTL and in manual modes for outdoor nature photography that doesn't look flashed. Learn to use the Better Beamer (not the Better Blaster) so it isn't obvious.
1a. buy, make, use flash modifiers
2. Once I know what to do with one off-camera flash, consider a second or third flash and trigger. Manual will likely do just fine for my use.
2a. another stand and set of gels
3. Computer - likely a new laptop, the current one is approaching its 5th birthday, and I am getting irritated at the linear screen defect it has developed, fortunately on the left side where the left Lightroom panel sits.
4. Upgrade to Lightroom 5
And I must confess, I am likely to yield to #5. Get a 7D2. Definitely a "want" rather than "need", though it is true that I have never experienced a sophisticated AF system, shooting with the 60D rather pokey 9 points. Center point AI Servo, or center point one-shot focus and recompose. I am guessing that my keeper rate with BIF should improve some, once I figure out the focusing system.

Results: 
Still stalled on my use of flash for fill lighting outdoors. Still making use of reflectors and diffusers. In part, this is due to my emphasis this summer on plant and mushroom photography, and not on insects or birds. 

Computer: still the old laptop and Lr4. 

Not mentioned above: a new macro lens. Darn, these things are addictive. Used 125mm f/2.5 Voigtlander manual focus 1:1 macro - superb in all ways. It is lightweight and it has better image quality than the old and pretty darn good 180mm, which is now relegated to situations where I need a lot of distance (snakes, certain insects).


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 6, 2015)

I did not reply to the initial post. But I did reply to the Who's getting what/wish list The first part of which contained my 2015 New Gear Resolution.


tcmatthews said:


> Get out to take pictures more often.
> 16-35 f4L ? Sony FE16-35f4
> New Mac Book Pro
> New printer
> ...




Get out to take pictures more often. Pretty much failed. I planned of getting out and taking more trips. I realized that I needed to lose some weight to really enjoy it. And while I succeeded in losing 40lb. I did not get out and take more trips.
16-35 f4L ? Sony FE16-35f4 Planed on buying one before go on a trip. Still have not decided which to get. If the Sony A7II software update truly improves auto focus I will definitely buy the Canon. I am thinking of sticking to primes for the A7 cameras. Leaning towards the Canon.
New Mac Book Pro Done old laptop was near death. Also needed for a programming class for Android I decided to take.
New printer Still need a new printer I want a large format printer

So far I have had a number of unexpected expenses that really slowed down my buying and traveling. Not on list. Signed up for Adobe CC, new Canon 50f1.8 STM, Yongnuo yn600ex-rt flash and Yongnuo YN-E3-RT E3-RT Flash Speedlite Transmitter. I am kinda pissed that the flash commander will not work with the 600 in manual mode on the Sony. But a real Canon 600EX-RT one will. 

I also had some of my get out and take more pictures stalled by excessive spring rain on weekends,a really bad wildflower season and massive increase in the undergrowth in the woods at my ranch. Most of the cedar trees that died in the drought have started falling down closing off the normal paths. It was so thick that I found myself in a bush with a dear face to face before it noticed me. Or me it for that matter. Later this year I accidently cornered a wild boar. He made a bunch of nose I just turned and left up a hill through what used to be a path. He came down the hill from where he was and started looking for me. There was no path I kind of just forced my way through the bushes. Remembering the fact I almost did the same to a Mountain Lion as a teenager. It was nowhere near at thick as now and I was not alone at the time. We were on a dirt road the crosses the gully out in the open. The Mountain Lion was hidden in a tree and we could not see it. But I let us know it was there. That growl from 20ft can make you blood freeze. I think I want to go armed nexttime.


----------



## Efka76 (Nov 6, 2015)

So, here is my list for 2015:

1) Considered buying Sony A7R (used) to use with my existing Canon lenses. However, taking into account all factors (expensive Metabones adapter, slower autofocus with Canon lenses, additional Batis lens, etc.) decided that the best option is to buy new Canon 5D Mark III. Its fantastoc camera. Really happy with this purchase.

2) Bought Sigma 50 1.4 Art lenses - spend approximately 1.5 hours for calibration (using Focal pro as well as Sigma docket). I was surprised to see how good are these lenses. Now Sigma 50 is one of my favorite lenses that is widely used.

3) Finally decided to upgrade my tripod. Previously I had a very cheap tripod which was upgraded to carbon fiber tripod from Manfrotto (MTCX055Pro3) and Manfrotto 3 way head. I am very happy with that purchase as well.

4) Things that need to be done during 2015: to complete retouching all remaining photos from various photo shootings (some of them are 1 year old) and to give retouched photos to models  Currently I do not take any moke pictures but try to complete the task above 

Also, I like to read Canon rumours forum about upcoming new tech. Consider buying UWA lenses in short perspective. However, will do that if i have to move to Asia for long-term period.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 20, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> Earlier in the year, Mackguyver posted a topic called New Gear Resolutions for 2015. (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24541.0) This is a follow up to that post to see how everyone did.
> 
> Here's what I had listed:
> 
> ...



Add the 100-400L mk II to my kit 

Update:
Just got a refurb from canon! Now, the shipping wait....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 20, 2015)

Stop shooting sports so much and realize there is so much more to photography.

Failed.

Didn't get any new gear (another failure).


----------



## tomscott (Nov 20, 2015)

Last years resolution was quite a big one for me.

Spend more time traveling and shooting rather than working. Managed to solve that traveled across South America for 2 months then across North America for 3 so 5 months in total. Brought home 25000 image had the best time of my life. 

Got back and worked solidly and on the 7th Jan im off again this time to Africa for 2 months then South east Asia for another 2.

Although I've been away longer than at home to work I have made more money this year booking more weddings and events which I'm really happy with. Also selling prints etc from my travels.

Gear wise I've had a pretty good year too I added the 70-300mm L to the bag, then the tamron 150-600mm then decide to sell them both and bought a 7DMKII, 100-400mm MKII and 1.4x MKIII. Also a couple of new bags lowepro rover 40l, lowepro hatchback pro 22l and a fstopper Loka UL.

Been a fantastic year and hope 2016 is just as fruitful.

Next years resolution will be to add the 5DMKIV when it finally comes out if not maybe the 5DSR as my 5DMKIII has well over 150k and is pretty beat up would like to add a second FF body to my wedding kit. Hopefully a newer 24-70mm F2.8 would love one with IS as the CR of the MKI drives me mad. If the new 16-35mm f2.8 comes out I will no doubt upgrade.

Doing these long trips has also changed my life and want to do more and work less so I need to come up with a strategy that allows me to do that.

I can't recommend it enough, my dream was to get out and photograph the world. The gear is great but it's what you do with it rather than hording it in the house.


----------



## RGF (Nov 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > For 2015, I resolve to not buy any photography gear unless I need it, I want it, or I just plain feel like getting it.
> ...



agree. achievable goals. No new equipment. Perhaps for a week or even a month or quarter, but as new bodies come out and I plan different trips, that goes out the window.

Replace the 1Dx and 5DM3. Replace the 16-35 F4. Probably a lot of cFast cards for the 1Dx M2. 

Perhaps no new camera bags - I am on a 12 step program to get off the bag of the month club ;D

Even sell a few old ones.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Nov 20, 2015)

Interesting year!
Bought a 60D cheap from Adorama and got a pixma pro 100 "free" - like the camera, love the printer except it
eats way overpriced ink cartridges like a hungry wolf. 
Bought my granddaughter a T3 from the Canon reburb store - arrived DOA. Canon replaced after tedious bout with customer service and new one works "like a new one."
Bought a rebel XS at a garage sale for $25. Didn't expect much, and got it. At least the lens is good and had a 
decent filter on it.
Tried a FD to EOS adapter for my bag full of FD lenses. Royal pain in the >>> - so I wasted another $20 on the adapter.
Added yet another 2 gig external disk to my "photo" machine and won't need another one until at least January.
Rented a 100-400 for an air show and again for my grandson's football game. Rental was cheaper than the 
chiropractor after carrying that thing all day - took it off my "wish list"
Tried the "M", took it back and replaced it with another brand point and shoot. 
Took a Europe trip and "went light" - only a T3 with the 40mm. - should have taken the point and shoot.
Finally tried a SD to CF adapter card so I could use SD cards with older cameras - works like a champ and may have been the best $20 I spent all year on camera gear.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 24, 2015)

dickgrafixstop said:


> Interesting year!
> Bought a 60D cheap from Adorama and got a pixma pro 100 "free" - like the camera, love the printer except it
> eats way overpriced ink cartridges like a hungry wolf.
> Bought my granddaughter a T3 from the Canon reburb store - arrived DOA. Canon replaced after tedious bout with customer service and new one works "like a new one."
> ...



Wow, that is an interesting adventure you had. Let's hope next year is easier on you.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 24, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Last years resolution was quite a big one for me.
> 
> Spend more time traveling and shooting rather than working. Managed to solve that traveled across South America for 2 months then across North America for 3 so 5 months in total. Brought home 25000 image had the best time of my life.
> 
> ...



+1

Wish we could all follow your example


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 24, 2015)

tomscott said:


> I can't recommend it enough, my dream was to get out and photograph the world. The gear is great but it's what you do with it rather than hording it in the house.



I recommend this to be the 2016 resolution for everyone!


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 24, 2015)

Purchases:
• Canon TS-E 24mm
• Canon EOS 6D
• Lee soft grads x3, big stopper, foundation kit, field pouch

I learnt:
• To make peace with my 7Dii (although I am somewhat unhappy with my copy)
• learning to use my 600RT flash (ongoing and needing to put in more hours)


----------

